# Dzelži / Hardware >  Uzkaaries cietais

## sved

kompii ir 2 cieti,slave neuzradaas vispaar un vins nav dalitais(partition) ,pirms tam viss bija ok,vins darbojaas,bet tagad tikt pie vina nevaru.
esmu meeginaajis 'add hardware'garaam,ko dariit?

----------


## marizo

ja My Computer-> Properties-> Hardware->Device manager tas cietnis neuzrādās, tad varētu būt kādas problēmas ar dzelžiem- varbūt vadi nav kārtīgi sasprausti, ir izkustējušies vai tml. Ja Device managerī jams rādās, tad mēģini apskatīties iekš My Computer->Manage->Storage-Disk management.

----------


## dmd

jautājums 
nr1: biosā ar nerādās?
nr2: ko tu izdarīji pirms viņš pārstāja iet? 

ja teiksim tu esi mēģinājis uz viņa taisīt linux partīcijas, vai arī esi fdiskojis, bet neesi formatējis, tad windows izliekas, ka nekāda cietņa nav.

----------


## sved

nr1: biosaa neuzraadaas
nr2: biju palaidis n-lite,tas arii viss.

ne formateejis ne kaa citaadi neesmu iespaidojis,iespejams deel taa softa.

----------


## dmd

maz ticams, ka softs sačakātu disku tā, ka tas biosā neatpazīstas.

parastās lietas, ko pārbaudīt

elektrība (griežas un rūc?)
vai jumperi ir pareizi - vadam atbilstoši salikti (master, slave, cable select)
var mēģināt nomainīt cietā diska vadu, laigan tas palīdz samērā reti.

----------


## sved

Paldies,es atradu iisto vainu-bija atvienojusies viena adatina no plates,iespejams deel vibracijas,naacaas pielodeet,tagad uzraadaas ka agraak.

----------

